# Fish weight



## UhohCheerio (Mar 31, 2011)

How do I know if my betta is a healthy weight? I'm very cautious about overfeeding to the point that I'm worried I underfeed! He gets Aqueon pellets, which are pretty small, twice a day, usually 3-4 at a feeding. He's crazy active and his fins look pretty, but maybe that's because I haven't managed to starve him to death yet...

I just wonder because when initially got him two months ago, he barely ate anything the first three weeks 3 pellets at a time seemed like success. But today, I kept feeding and he probably ate 10 pellets. Is that he has now settled in and his appetite is back to normal?? Does he look skinny?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your fish is fine! 10 pellets is wayyy too much. A bettas stomach is the size of their EYE. 3-4 pellets a day is perfect for them. If you overfeed, it causes all kinds of problems. Bettas eat until they explode


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I feed the same pellets and I don't see anything wrong with 3 twice a day to be honest.. Those pellets are superrrr tiny. I feed all my males 3 in the morning and 3 in the night.. I feed my female 2 in the morning and 2 in the night (She's really small.) I fast them on Saturday though.

They are never bloated or constipated so it works well for them.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree with bettafish15, but want to add that if you still think your betta needs more, instead of feeding more at each meal (therefore impending explosion...lol), add a meal. So, feed 3 times a day instead of 2. Smaller meals more often.

What you could also do is just look at lots and lots of betta photos. Not that all photos will show a perfect betta, but it'll give you a general sense of how filled out their bodies should be.


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

i always feel the same about when i feed my Betta too! im sure he is fine though and i feed him 4-6 tiny pellets twice a day and he is a happy chappy ^^. 
some advice i heard was feed him enough but make sure he is still looking for food after you've finished so if he ignores food you've feed him too much.

(btw your betta is gorgeous!! )


----------

